# 034's Black Friday Sale Starts... Now! Save Big on Hundreds of 034Motorsport Products!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
The time has come for the 034Motorsport Black Friday Sale! This year, we're putting all 034Motorsport-branded products on sale, with discounts of up to 25%! If you place an order for $400 or more, we'll send you a $20 Gift Card to 034Motorsport for a future purchase! We're also including free 034Motorsport Shwag with every order.

Some of our most popular Audi & Volkswagen performance parts are on sale, including Density Line & Motorsport Engine & Transmission Mounts, 034Motorsport Solid Rear Sway Bars, Adjustable Upper Control Arms, Spherical Sway Bar End Links, Downpipes, High-Flow Catalytic Converters, and more!

**Black Friday promotional pricing cannot be combined with any other sales, promotions, or group buys. Promotional pricing and gift card offer only valid for online orders placed during the 034Motorsport Black Friday Sale. Sale ends 11/30/2014.*

See a list of our biggest discounts and most popular items here: 034Motorsport Black Friday Sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! 










Thank you for all of the orders today! Have a great weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Today is the last day to save big on 034Motorsport products during our Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale!


----------

